# Convincing parents about cadets



## Shaolin Monkey (24 Sep 2008)

So I have lately learned about cadets and think I want to join, but my mom flipped out when I tried to discuss it with her. My dad was more understanding, but ultimitly discouraging. They seemed convinced that cadets is a "brainwashing" technique to turn kids into soldiers. 

Any help?


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Sep 2008)

DO a search for this topic, as I am sure its been discussed before.

Cadets is a youth organisation, which both your community and yourself benifit.

Good luck in changing your parents minds.

OWDU


----------



## ammocat (24 Sep 2008)

I assume you have seen this on the internet, but in case you haven't, here is the like to cadets program which maybe you can get your parents to read some of the information. There is also a link to the cadet corps in Edmonton (15 I think). 

http://www.cadets.forces.gc.ca/about-nous/overview_e.asp

The only advice I can give, is if your parents are against you joining cadets, do not use your future desire to join the army as a reason. Find other legitimate reasons. I think cadets is a great way to get a small insight into what the army is about. Some of the material you can learn there, military traditions, drill, etc will be applicable to a future career in the military. 

If you pick a unit to join, see if you can get your parents to go and speak with the units officers. They may be able to provide some information to your parents that will make them more receptive to the idea of you joining.


----------



## Niteshade (24 Sep 2008)

Also check out www.cadet-world.com as well as search/read the CIC section of this forum. There is a literal library of information on the Cadet movement on both of these sites.

Nites


----------



## FastEddy (24 Sep 2008)

Shaolin Monkey said:
			
		

> So I have lately learned about cadets and think I want to join, but my mom flipped out when I tried to discuss it with her. My dad was more understanding, but ultimitly discouraging. They seemed convinced that cadets is a "brainwashing" technique to turn kids into soldiers.
> 
> Any help?




Its hard to top all the good and constructive advice given here by the members, except take their advice.

Don't fret, Mothers are the same all over the World.

You've made a excellent choice for a Youth Programme, so good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Sep 2008)

The subject has been covered on numerous occasions. Please do a 'search'.

While your at it, please fully read the guidelines, which you agreed to do when you signed up. They will give you a better understanding of what we expect here.

Good luck in your endevours.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

